# why the weight gain



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi,i am wondering what causes the weight gain some ppl notice when taking certain antidepressants. i recently started one and immediately i felt this insatiable hunger, if i didn't eat something filling almost every hour i would feel lightheaded and dizzy. my stomach doesn't growl but feel like its digesting itself. of course i try not to overeat but the more dizzy and lightheaded i feel when i don't.alot of ppl mention weight gain, are you also feeling extremely hungry, this terrible gnawing feeling? or is the weight gain something else like water retention or some kind of metabolism change that makes you store more energy?i can forsee myself gaining weight solely due to the fact that i can't seem to get full and i could easily and want to, eat a couple pizzas a day!thanks, M


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Depends on the med. Commonly prescribed for D people, TCA's(Elavil etc) can cause major weight gain, not only by increasing appetite, but by slowing your metabolism. The newer versions which also affect Serotonin and Nor-epinepherine(Effexor, Cymbalta)Prescribed mostly for D people usually dont cause as much weight gain if any. Many SSRI's commonly prescribed for C people(Lexapro, Paxil etc.) can actually decrease appetite and/or cause weight loss.I gained 30lbs in about 6 months on Elavil, so I switched to Cymbalta a few weeks ago and have managed to lose 6lbs so far, but its a start.


----------



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

One of my main concerns before taking zoloft was weight gain (I had read on a different board people tend to gain weight)When I was on zoloft the first time (50mg), I lost about 20 lbs which helped get me a little closer to my pregnancy weight ( I have twins and gained ALOT of weight)It sort of cuts down my appetite (or doesn't make me think about eating so much?)I am back on 25mg/day and I have not noticed any changes in my weight.Maybe your body is just adjusting to the meds and once it gets going you won't have that insatisable hunger (???)


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

I just switched back to Lexapro a little while ago and have had that burning hungry feeling in my chest/stomach area alot. I don't remember this from before. In the mornings when I wake up that feeling makes me absolutely nauseous. I'm also on klonapin. I think it may be the medication combination. Hope I don't gain weight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Miranda - I'm on mitrazapene and having used to being on the slim side - look like Nell Gwynne but still if thats the price to pay for mental well-being - I'll take a huge pair of boobs and an erse the size of Jupiter any day!!!Good luck - try and keep as fit as possible but I know what you mean about eating - I'm stuck at home this week with 2 kids revising for exams - and fighting the tempetation to smoke (to keep the weight down) - and worse - the tempetation to hit the biccies at tea time.Sue xxx


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi MirandaI've been on remeron for 2 weeks now and have gained 3-4lbs even though I've been watching my caloric intake knowing that weight gain was a potential side effect of the drug. It's also not helping with my D or making any difference to my state of mind so I'm going to ask my Dr this week to switch me to something else.Ami


----------

